# Echino Magdalensis?



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Finally this plant has taken off. Cavan had given me a "maybe" ID from the first px. Now maybe he or someone will know for sure. The longest leaves are 4". The tank is a 125g.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, it looks like _E. quadricostatus_ (magdalensis is a synonym).


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks so much Cavan. It's really doing well, finally!


----------

